# SynchroWah Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Robert (Jun 28, 2022)

Assuming it works, yep.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm pretty excited about this one.


----------



## ryland (Jul 15, 2022)

Oh man, this is awesome!  I love my 2000-era Seek Wah, but I’m afraid to take it out of the house due to the now rare Myrold paint job.

If someone was making a shopping list for the pots, would these be 100k 9mm linear taper?


----------



## Robert (Jul 15, 2022)

ryland said:


> If someone was making a shopping list for the pots, would these be 100k 9mm linear taper?


Yep.   You want this type: https://www.taydaelectronics.com/10...eter-round-knurled-plastic-shaft-pcb-9mm.html

You could probably use the equivalent with metal shaft if you wanted, but as far as I know there isn't a knob that will fit the control spacing on this one.


----------



## ryland (Jul 15, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## ryland (Aug 4, 2022)

What vactrol do you recommend for these builds?


----------

